# Can't get the snow to "roll"



## pjprod (Oct 9, 2009)

I am running a 60" moose county plow on a 500 Polaris sportsman. I cant seem to get the snow to roll off the blade...how fast are you guys going to get the snow to roll off of a moose county. I primarily do sidewalks and a small driveway. Any thoughts.


----------



## SportsmanJay (Dec 14, 2010)

I have an 05 Polaris Sportsman 700 with a 60" ploaris plow with homemade wings. This is my first year plowing with an atv and here is what I noticed. Before winter I repainted the front of the blade as it had a few rust spots when I bought it. I wire wheeled it clean before I painted it, and I used rustoleum paint I bought at walmart in a quart can and applied it with a 4" foam roller (3 coats). The first few plows I noticed it wasnt rolling, and I remembered when my Grandfather was alive and plowing he would coat the blade with a thin layer of motor oil, so I gave that a try. It made a huge difference! I've only coated it once in the beginning of the season and it's still rolling with ease. I also noticed that if the snow is very light and fluffy it really doesn't roll, kinda just pushes it along, but with normal weight snow to heavy snow it will roll even at very slow speeds. I never looked at the speedo while plowing, but I would think I don't really go over about 10 mph at most. Just make sure your blade is clean of any rust, and maybe try coating it with something.


----------



## Freebird (Mar 1, 2010)

motor oil works ok but it just will not last long, nor do you really want that on the snow to melt into the ground later. You have a few options. I would do Fluid Film. It will help with your problems, nothing will stick, not to mention it prevents rust. Works so well I soaked my single stage in it for a slush storm and when I was done, nothing was left inside. Also was works, plain old carnuba turtle wax. It makes the blade slick so the snow will not stick.


----------



## JN16184 (Dec 30, 2006)

Any decent car wax on the blade will work. Also, Pam cooking spray, just won't last too long. When you can, there are special paints for plow blades that make the snow roll off, most plow makers sell it in their own color (Meyer sells yellow).


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Freebird;1225237 said:


> motor oil works ok but it just will not last long, nor do you really want that on the snow to melt into the ground later. You have a few options. I would do Fluid Film. It will help with your problems, nothing will stick, not to mention it prevents rust. Works so well I soaked my single stage in it for a slush storm and when I was done, nothing was left inside. Also was works, plain old carnuba turtle wax. It makes the blade slick so the snow will not stick.


I agree with the fluid film... when it comes to the speed... about 3-5 mph with some motion before you drop your blade. Some good Carnuba Wax a few times in the spring works pretty good also you may want to try some Rain X. it don't last very long but you can use it on your truck/cars also!


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

I use a Can Am 60" plow and the snow rolls pretty good off it. The Can Am plow has more of a curve than my previous Polaris plow. Can Am plow has all the paint since new. For driveways I dont get going very fast. Have some accounts when 20mph is no problem though.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Are you angling the blade? Even though it is tapered, it still needs to be angled to the side you want it to roll off of...


----------



## pjprod (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes the blade is angled all the way. Like i said before, the snow seems to push rather than roll.


----------

